# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  fioletowe plamy na udach

## cassa

Witam mam 17 lat i ostatnio po imprezie zauważyłam na swoich udać dużo fioletowych
plamek i trochę się martwię. Dużo chodziłam tego dnia i do tego też dużo piłam i mało jadłam ogolnie
zajęcia bardziej wysilkowe spalam też jakies 3h i nie wiem czy to po prostu nie przemeczenie bo jeżdżę rowerem 12 km dziennie od paru dni ale  nigdy mi sie to nie zdarzyło Wiec proszę o pomoc.

Nie wiedziałam jak wstawić fotkę więc dodałam tutaj...http://amane.flog.pl/wpis/5488777/fuck-what-is-that-

----------

